# Kleiner Film für die Präsi



## Bullinga (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen , 
ich habe übernächste Woche eine Präsentation die ich vor meinem Prof. und meinen Kommilitonen halten muss. Es geht da um ein wenig Politik. Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt einen kleinen Film in meine Präsentation mitaufzunehmen. Das Problem ist, dass wir in einem neuen Raum präsentieren und ich weiß nicht, ob ich da Zugriff aufs Internet bzw. Youtube habe. Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt ob es da ein Program gibt, mit dem ich auf legalem Wege das Video mir holen kann, damit ich auch offline diesen kurzen Film abspielen kann? 
Hat jemand einen Rat?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2017)

Es gibt Browserplugins und kostenlose Websites, mit denen man Youtubevideos runterladen kann.


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2017)

das ist korrekt. du kannst eigtl yt videos mit jeglichem downloader runterladen. aufpassen das es kein converter ist. wie das am ende allerdings mit der rechtslage aussieht ist ne andere frage. bei nem clip vom zdf zb würd ich mal dezent nachfragen ob du ihn für DEINE zwecke benutzen darfst etc.

tante edith: es wird wohl kaum vorkommen das dich jemand wegen unerlaubten benutzens/vervielfältigung whatever meldet, aber ich würde immer nachfragen.(kommt natürlich auf die quelle an)
                 wenn es im vorhandenen video selbst zusammengeklautes zeug ist hab ich ka.

my 2 cents


----------



## Bullinga (16. Mai 2017)

Ja es gibt viele youtube converter, in dem du auch Mp4 downloaden kannst.


----------



## vfeil (16. Mai 2017)

Also ich kann das auch nur bestätigen, es gibt da sogar einige, also das würde ich genauso machen, sonst wäre mir das Risiko zu Hoch. So kann du dir den Film einmal laden und hast ihn dann unabhängig vom Internet und muss dir nicht noch zusätzlich Sorgen machen, wenn kein Internet hast oder nachher nicht rein kommst aus diversen Gründen. Also zurück zum Thema du kannst mit dem Programm sowohl Filme als aus Musik umwandeln und das ganz einfach!  unter https://www.netzwerke.com/internet/youtube-converter-kostenlos-und-legal-zu-einer-grossen-musik-und-videobibliothek.html findest du die Seite die ich Persönlich am liebsten benutze. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Bullinga (19. Mai 2017)

Danke vfeil, genau das was ich gesucht habe, damit habe ich dann auch die Gewissheit nichts schlechtes zu machen, falls der Lehrer nachfragt kann ich dann auch einfach auf diese Webseite verweisen. Danke


----------



## Tikume (19. Mai 2017)

Das buffed Forum als Referenz wird ihn sicherlich beeindrucken.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Mai 2017)

... damit habe ich dann auch die Gewissheit nichts schlechtes zu machen ...


Es kommt immer darauf an, was die Bedingungen des jeweiligen Rechteinhabers des Videos sind. Dieser könnte unter Umständen den Download und die öffentliche Präsentation verbieten. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, dass dir da jemand wegen eines Vortrags ans Bein pinkelt. Aber generell gilt: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2017)

Es kommt immer darauf an, was die Bedingungen des jeweiligen Rechteinhabers des Videos sind. Dieser könnte unter Umständen den Download und die öffentliche Präsentation verbieten. Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, dass dir da jemand wegen eines Vortrags ans Bein pinkelt. Aber generell gilt: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.

 

what i said....


----------

